# Outback Steakhouse Bloomin Onion



## Sammyk (Jul 5, 2013)

Outback Steakhouse Bloomin Onion

Batter
1/3 cup cornstarch 
1 1/2 cups flour 
2 teaspoons garlic, minced 
2 teaspoons paprika 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon pepper 
24 ounces beer 
4 Vidalia onions 

Seasoned flour
2 cups flour 
4 teaspoons paprika 
2 teaspoons garlic powder 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne 

Creamy Chili sauce
1 pint mayonnaise 
1 pint sour cream 
1/2 cup tomato chili sauce 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne 

Outback Dipping Sauce
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
2 teaspoons ketchup 
2 teaspoons creamed horseradish 
1/4 teaspoon paprika 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon dried oregano 
1 dash black pepper 
1 dash cayenne 


Directions:

---------Alrighty-for the seasoned flour-----------.
combine flour, paprika, garlic powder, pepper and cayenne-mix well.
--------Creamy chili sauce--------.
combine mayo, sour cream, chili sauce and cayenne-mix well.
--------Dipping sauce----------.
Blend everything together well and let sit for 2 hours-refrigerated- or overnight.
--------And for the batter---------.
Mix cornstarch, flour and seasonings until well blended.
Add beer and mix well.
Cut about 3/4 inch off top of onion and peel.
Cut into onion 12-16 vertical wedges but do not cut through bottom root end.
Remove about 1 inch of petals from center of onion (You can place the cut onions in cold water for a few hours to help "open" them up -- just make sure that you drain them well).
Dip in seasoned flour and gently shake to remove excess.
Separate plates to coat thoroughly with batter.
Gently place in a fryer basket and deep fry at 375-400 for 1 1/2 minutes.
Turn over and fry 1 1/2 minutes more or until golden brown.
Drain on paper towels.
Place onion upright in a shallow bowl and remove center core with a circular cutter or apple corer.
Serve hot with chili sauce and dipping sauce.


----------

